# Happy Birthday Sissy!



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday pretty girl.* :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Sissy!!! arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sissy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is having a great day.

The first pic is one of my Christmas favs from last year (prior to bad
experience at groomers)

The other pics are from today. She loves laying by the Christmas tree.
As you can see, she is pretty comfortable on her back on fav pillow and
throw.

We can't believe our baby is 4 yrs. old today. She is absolutely the
most obedient and sweetest little angel. We just love her soooo much.

DH is going to bring her some doggy ice cream..brrrrr. I will try to
get pics.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww..those pictures are so sweet. Hope Sissy has a wonderful 4th birthday!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET SISSY, YOU LITTLE CHRISTMAS COOKIE,YOU ! 
DARLING PIX!*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Look what came in the mail today. Just in time for Sissy's birthday.

I love it!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday to one of the cutest girls around.

Riley and Monte send over Birthday kisses.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday! The picture of Sissy on her back is so cute, she looks so comfortable and safe!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Sissygirl! * You are a doll!

Have a great day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great pic of Sissy just laying out there... I love it!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sissy! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sissy! You're so sweet! Enjoy your ice cream!

Joyce & Milo (who turned one yesterday)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sissy!!! You look like you're having a nice comfy, cozy day!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero sends a BIG lickie and I hope you get some extra belly rubs !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marie, what a great b'day present from Miss Julie! Sissy is so adorable. I just love the last pic of her laying on her back. That little red bow is too cute. 
*
Happy Birthday sweet Sissy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sissy...love your pictures and your new ornament!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh---I missed Sissy's birthday! 

:clap2::juggle::kiss: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SISSY! :kiss::juggle::clap2:

I hope you had a great day and enjoyed your ice cream,pretty girl!!!


----------

